# musings RE: when life gets in the way



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought I'd post this here in sports, as I'm hoping it's something most 'competitors' can relate to.


Life seems to have a nasty habit of throwing curveballs sometimes, and IME the dog community is not immune to it's unsettled agenda.

So .. what to do when goals are not achieved, when hopes and dreams are dashed, when those unforeseen events happen and life just simply gets in the way ???

I have come to realize that sometimes you have to just close the book and gracefully decline. Time will inevitably run out on our dogs and all of us too, I do know this to be true.

Also, I try to remind myself of the adage .. _"I thought I was hard done by because I had no shoes, until I saw a person who had no feet"._ It brings some degree of comfort, albeit not much in my particular case, but yet sufficient to keep my feet in motion and my optimism alive for a brighter and more successful future. 



Any thoughts / comments / suggestions on this topic are more than welcome. 

Oh ! and .. BYOK ... (bring your own kleenex, lol)


----------

